# Friday Watch Thread



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

couldnt resist well no one else was bidding on it . huge watch and not as busy as it looks in the picture(sellers -no time to take my own).

thanks bunchie for bringing this one to my attention.










ive never started one of these successfully so here goes.

jason.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This, but with a case and crimson bezel around it


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Hopefully my RLT29 will arrives tomorrow then it will be the watch of the day!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Friday watch thread....already?

Just got this in the mail today. My son has taken an interest in it.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This 1960 deco for me all day...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My Speedy auto with a new Seamaster sport strap.










Later,

William


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

After 3 weeks away with only 3 watches to chose from I'm changing my watch at least twice a day, but I'm starting with this one today. Probably my favourite watch (did I just say that? :shocking: )

_Omega Speedmaster 125_


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

This for me today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all,

Bathys today










Have a great weekend all.

Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Actually I slept with it on....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Got this one yesterday, so on the wrist it goes:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

This is what I've got on at the office today...

*Omega Marine Chronometer Cal. 1516*










Have a good day everyone!

Mike


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hamilton today.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Now that is a nice watch 



synchro said:


> This for me today


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks BondandBigM

Another shot for you










Have a good weekend all


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

5513 for me..


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> 5513 for me..


so, juding by your post in the "watches for intended purpose" thread, you're going for the "pretentious cock" look today then? h34r: :lol:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

PO today for me - been there all week  Horrible picture though :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got up & put these on 

*Omega Railmaster,cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*.










* Alpha 1993 `Multifunction`* *Seagull cal.ST6-6502 (?)*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Some nice Omega's today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting with this at the moment, back on it's bracelet for now


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Some nice Omega's today.


Good combo Mark, the strap really does work :thumbsup:

Still also think it would look good on a NATO h34r:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> couldnt resist well no one else was bidding on it . huge watch and not as busy as it looks in the picture(sellers -no time to take my own).
> 
> thanks bunchie for bringing this one to my attention.
> 
> ...


Theres something very attractive with fat hands and a colourfull busy dial. Lovely!

My own watch for today would be the Alpha pepsi. Thought it died yesterday, but luckily it didn't


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

RLT '69 :rltb:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

For me:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some great kit on display today ..... Chris that Lator looks superb :thumbsup:

MkII for the time being for me


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

synchro said:


> Thanks BondandBigM
> 
> Another shot for you


Cheers another couple of nice pictures for my screensaver 

Back to the old faithfull today for me even if it does make me look like a cock. I don't care :tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Now that is a nice watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

love that bracelet as well


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

OM for me today:










i love this watch!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

*Seiko 6139 6002 *



















Cheers S


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

RLT Chronometer for me










That's a great pic of that Lator Chris, and I _really_ like the aqua terra Dave.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT44 with sapphire


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorting through some old negs this morning for a bit of a project here.....and thought well even though the watch isn't quite as vintage as the images.......it would be rude not to!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Going to have a :rltb: weekend...

Starting off with this little number...










#16


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Haven't worn this for a while, so have swapped to this now and probably for the rest of the weekend


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

4 wks 2 days & counting on the wrist.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Toshi said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > 5513 for me..
> ...


Yep, why not.....

I cant be Mr nice guy all the time, wheres the fun in that....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT38


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> 4 wks 2 days & counting on the wrist.


Nice Shag Pile 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > 4 wks 2 days & counting on the wrist.
> ...


Thought needed new wrist shot. That is my good lady Trish doing the honours


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

New one for me today.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Arrived this morning, so I'll be wearing it for at least the rest of the day:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

BR 02


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Speedie today


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Arrived this morning, so I'll be wearing it for at least the rest of the day:


Good choice, Bob. They're great watches, aren't they? 

I've just changed over to this....

_Favre Leuba Deep Blue_


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Very busy today and trying to look after a bed ridden mother-in-law.

So something I can just put on and forget today, if you know what I mean.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Today, this:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> _Favre Leuba Deep Blue_


Horrid, horrid, horrid!

Send it to me now to be destroyed! (pretty please...)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Still wearing this one! :yes: another Jialillei added to the stable (note, this is a genuine Jialillei again, not a cheap copy of one  )


















Fairly serious chunk of SS case, shiny, folded lumpy-ish bracelet (signed "Jialillei" of course - WOW! ) measures some 43/44mm w/o crown side to side and same top to bottom, 21/22 lugs (Q and D measurements) standard quartz cheapie movement, hacks/stops when you pull the crown out! :lol:

All this for 1p plus Â£4.99 postage from sunny HK -


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

synchro said:


> This for me today


Superb watch, movement and case.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Roger said:


> Speedie today


Damn Roger...I never get tired of looking at that speedy. Such a great looking watch. :tongue2:

Regards

Mike


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work....

*Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*










*Rotary Elite 200 Metres.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > _Favre Leuba Deep Blue_
> ...


Don`t send it to him, he`s Welsh & obviously therefore doesn`t deserve it









Post it to me instead, I`m much nicer & have no unatural sheep related urges :lol:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

B1 on Breitling rubber.

Martin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Going out with this one tonight










B.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger said:


> Speedie today


Damn. Fine. Watch.

Oooooh...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Agent orange said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Amazing photo Gary :notworthy:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


But Mac, it's so ORANGE


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hanowa for me, has become my regular daily beater.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Zessa said:


> This is what I've got on at the office today...
> 
> *Omega Marine Chronometer Cal. 1516*
> 
> ...


Mike that is a real stunner, would love one of those


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> After 3 weeks away with only 3 watches to chose from I'm changing my watch at least twice a day, but I'm starting with this one today. Probably my favourite watch (did I just say that? :shocking: )
> 
> _Omega Speedmaster 125_


That is a great fighting watch Toshi


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

chris l said:


> Actually I slept with it on....


Chris

A watch is like a woman and you have to sleep with them on to strengthen the bond :huh:

That is a really classy and classic timepiece


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JoT said:


> Some great kit on display today ..... Chris that Lator looks superb :thumbsup:
> 
> MkII for the time being for me


God that is a stunner I love those exotic dials


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Arrived this morning, so I'll be wearing it for at least the rest of the day:


Bob that was well worth sinning for :tongue2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers,
> ...


Mind blowing photo...amazing Gary


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wearing my new Omega x33 and i have to say it was love at first sight for me


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I slept with it on....
> ...


*Sleep *with women?

When did this start?

Nobody tells me anything...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Being wearing this beast on a tan toshi most of the day










although got home this afternoon to find postie had left this for me



















the only problem is apparently when the 710 said I don't give a f**k what watches you buy, I wasn't supposed to take her literally  this may be on the sales forum before the weekend is up depending on diplomatic negotiations :cry2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

battery is down in the casio (bloody battery watches 







h34r: ) so gone back to my auto beater for work 

Roy's pic


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> the only problem is apparently when the 710 said I don't give a f**k what watches you buy, I wasn't supposed to take her literally


That's probably why I've had three 710's

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...





mart broad said:


> B1 on Breitling rubber.
> 
> Martin


If the Orange one is called "Deep Blue", why isn't the Blue one called "Deep Orange"? :rofl:

Both rather nice, although not for me (I think?) :yes:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mutley said:


> Being wearing this beast on a tan toshi most of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stand firm man!! h34r:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Being wearing this beast on a tan toshi most of the day
> ...


She doesn't scare me







(much) :sadwalk:


----------

